# Barbeque Class here in VA



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

June 12 in McGaheysville VA. This class is taught by some very reputable BBQ folks.

http://www.barbequeclass.com/


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 21, 2010)

Good luck!!


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 21, 2010)

Sounds interesting to me I'll keep it in mind.


----------

